# breeding your stud dog



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

Do you have any requirements for a female before you are willing to breed your dog to her?


----------



## patricia powers (Nov 14, 2010)

i haven't done an outside breeding in many years, but when i did....the usual health requirements & ofa plus a MUZZLE for both dogs---just in case. additionally, i would not breed to any dog i did not like myself.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't normally do outside breedings but when I do they have to have basic health checks, and she has to be something I might want a pup for myself from. If I wouldn't take a pup from the breeding, assuming I was looking for a new pup, I won't do the breeding. 
On top of that there are requirements for the owner, they need to be able to explain to me the positives and negatives of their female, what they hope my male will bring to the breeding, have some homes lined up for pups, and have a standard for those homes I find acceptable. I have no interest in letting someone use my stud if I don't think the breeding will match up, or the pups will just go to the first person with cash in hand, etc.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> I don't normally do outside breedings but when I do they have to have basic health checks, and she has to be something I might want a pup for myself from. If I wouldn't take a pup from the breeding, assuming I was looking for a new pup, I won't do the breeding.
> On top of that there are requirements for the owner, they need to be able to explain to me the positives and negatives of their female, what they hope my male will bring to the breeding, have some homes lined up for pups, and have a standard for those homes I find acceptable. I have no interest in letting someone use my stud if I don't think the breeding will match up, or the pups will just go to the first person with cash in hand, etc.


wish there were more people like you in dobermans.....


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Matt Vandart said:


> wish there were more people like you in dobermans.....


Thanks.

My "handle" on the web for MANY years has been malndobe, because that's what I started with, Dobes. Just got tired of trying to find a dog that was healthy, would work, and wasn't insanely priced (last Dobe I tried to buy was over 2000 for a pup, plus half of her first 2 litters). Maybe someday I'll get another one.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Thanks.
> ...(last Dobe I tried to buy was over 2000 for a pup, plus half of her first 2 litters).


That sounds like some of the BS I have heard in Malinois lately.:roll:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

*Canine Brucellosis Test with any animal! =;*


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

the owner.... I think its very important. ;-)


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

The word STUD is very subjective, kind of like the word beautiful.


----------

